# Systemfreeze mit Bluescreen 0x00000124



## M59Deathman (22. August 2010)

Tach zusammen,

Selbst ich bin jetzt am Ende meines Lateins,

Nach ca. 30min In BFBC2 hängt sich der Sound und das Bild auf und man kann nichts mehr machen.

Es wird auch kein richtiger Dump geschrieben, das einzigste was man noch rausbekommt, ist das es sich um den Code 0x00000124 dreht.

Das ganz passiert nun seit ca 3 Monaten. Am Sys wurde nichts geändert.

Ich hab auch schon Memtest86+, Prime95 (Custom-run 24h) und Furemark stressen lassen aber es gibt keiner Fehler. Die Temps sind 62 (im Mittel) CPU und 53 Graka.

Dazu bekomme ich im Eventlog folgenden Error:

Schwerwiegender Hardwarefehler.

Gemeldet von Komponente: Prozessorkern
Fehlerquelle: Ausnahme bei der Computerüberprüfung
Fehlertyp: Bus-/Verbindungsfehler
Prozessor-ID: 3

Die Detailansicht dieses Eintrags beinhaltet weitere Informationen.

Das geht über alle 4 Kerne hinweg, sprich die Prozessor-ID geht von 0 - 3.

Nun meine Frage:

VERDAMMT WAS IST DAS???

Thx fpr Help


----------



## der8auer (22. August 2010)

Hi,

Ist dein System übertaktet?
Ist bei dir im BIOS "C1E" aktiviert?


----------



## M59Deathman (22. August 2010)

Jep,

Hab jetzt durch:

Standard (alles auf Auto)
Standard Takt, händisch auf 1.3V Vcore, 1,2V NB 1,2V FSB, 2,1V Ram
Standard Takt, händisch auf 1,4V Vcore 1,4V NB 1,4V FSB, 2,1V Ram
Standard Takt, händisch auf 1,4V Vcore 1,6V NB 1,6V FSB, 2,1V Ram

und 

400FSB, händisch auf 1,4V Vcore 1,4V NB 1,4V FSB, 2,1V Ram

Alles Prime Stable und C1E aus. Alle treiber auf dem neusten Stand.

Mfg Deathman

P.s. Ganz vergessen gerade kamm wieder dieses im Eventlog:

Schannel : Es wurde eine schwerwiegende Warnung generiert: 10. Der interne Fehlerstatus lautet: 10.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. August 2010)

Ist es immer bei den Bluescreens immer der gleiche Stopfehlercode (0x124)?

der WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124) Stopfehler weist i.d.R. auf defekte oder inkompatible Hardware hin. In seltenen Fällen wird er auch durch Treiber hervorgerufen.

Der erste Parameter des Bluescreens wäre noch interessant, um zu wissen, aus welcher Ecke der Bluescreen verursacht wird. 


> Gemeldet von Komponente: Prozessorkern


Es scheint aber ein Machine Check Exception aufgetreten zu sein (1. Parameter 0x01).

Trotzdem die Frage: Ist die Grafikkarte übertaktet? Wenn ja, treten die Bluescreens auch ohne Übertaktung der Grafikkarte auf?

Auf jeden Fall kannst du: 

- aktuellstes Bios flashen
- RAM mit Memtest86+ testen
- alle Gerätetreiber auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen (nicht die aktuellsten vom Mobohersteller, sondern direkt vom Gerätehersteller - OnboardSound, Chipsatz, Lan)
- sind die Temperaturen (CPU, Graka, Mobo) im grünen Bereich?
- CPU-Z Screens machen (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).

53° C der Grafikkarte bei Furmark? Hört sich sehr niedrig an.


----------



## M59Deathman (23. August 2010)

Hoi,

Die Graka ist/war übertaktet aber egal ob mit Standarttakt oder mit leicht angehoben Spannung oder voll overclock. Es tritt immer wieder auf.

53°C ist ok da ne Wkü drauf werkelt 

- Aktuellstes Bios ist druff (schon länger).
- Memtest brachte keine Fehler (2 Runs).
- Hab ich auch nur macht es keinen Unterschied.

Ich habe allerdings die Soundtreiber im Verdacht, weil erst der Sound dann das Bild freezt. Hab nur leider keine Soundkarte um die These zu testen. Dafür bekommt man leider auch nirgends Treiber aus die von Asus und ich hab beide getestet.

- Alle Temps dann Wakü bestens.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2010)

Der 0x124 kommt vorallem beim OC, entweder durch zu geringe CPU-Spannung oder zu scharfe RAM-Timings (hatt eich heute erst ).


----------



## M59Deathman (23. August 2010)

Nur das es ohne OC auch zu dem Fehler kommt, s.o.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. August 2010)

Ich glaube das es am Netzteil liegt. Vielleicht hat das zwischen durch ein extremen Undervolt das der CPU zu wenig saft bekommt, und deshalb bluescreen.
Vielleicht kann man die irgendwie loggen. Damit du nach Frezze und neustart gucken kannst ob er Undervoltet!!


----------



## M59Deathman (23. August 2010)

Ich hatte am Anfang 4 Dinge im Verdacht.

Graka, CPU, Soundtreiber und NT (ist von ARLT mit 850W, ka was das wirklich ist).

Die ersten beiden kann ich mittlerweile fast zu 100% auschliessen. Bleiben nur noch Soundkarte+Treiber (wobei ich dort nun alle durch habe) oder halt das NT.

Nur mal eben nen neues kaufen auf Verdacht wäre mir etwas zu spaßig 

Werd mal schaun was Asus ProbeII auslesen kann. Vll auch die Spannung+Logging.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. August 2010)

Proggi für Netzteilüberwachung(Spannungen aufzeichnen usw.) - Forum de Luxx

da gibts en paar komments. Vielleicht gehts!!!


----------



## M59Deathman (23. August 2010)

So hab jetzt ProbeII mal installiert und er meldet mit das ihm die MB Temp mit 48°C zu hoch wäre. Hab jetzt mal nen 120'ziger davor gestellt mal sehn obs was bringt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. August 2010)

M59Deathman schrieb:


> So hab jetzt ProbeII mal installiert und er meldet mit das ihm die MB Temp mit 48°C zu hoch wäre. Hab jetzt mal nen 120'ziger davor gestellt mal sehn obs was bringt.



Hm wirst sicher auch meinen das das wohl nicht zu hoch ist. Hatte selber schonmal 55 Grad mainboard Temp, allerdings beim Zocken.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. August 2010)

Wie ist die Spannung der RAM im Bios eingestellt? Hast du für die Vollbestückung auch die NB-Spannung erhöht?
Wie sieht es aus, wenn nur zwei RAM-Riegel eingebaut sind. Bleiben die Fehler?


----------



## M59Deathman (23. August 2010)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Hm wirst sicher auch meinen das das wohl nicht zu hoch ist. Hatte selber schonmal 55 Grad mainboard Temp, allerdings beim Zocken.



Dachte ich eigentlich auch.

Spannung steht auf 1,2V und NB ist auch erhöht siehe erste Seite 

Mit weniger Ram hab ich es noch nicht versucht. Aber mit dem Lüfter davor ist bisher beim zocken nichts passiert.

Werd es morgen mal länger testen. Aber die letzten mal ist er nach max 30min abgeflogen.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. August 2010)

Der Stop 124er Fehler ist ja nicht der einzige Fehler der auftritt. Der F4 und 7E Stopfehler sind auch noch gelistet.

Probiere die RAM Kit mal einzeln (abwechselnd), ob die Probleme immer noch auftreten.

Das mit dem Lüfter ist etwas seltsam, denn an den Temps dürfte es nicht liegen.


----------



## M59Deathman (24. August 2010)

^^ die beiden Blues hab ich produziert kurz nach der Installation 

Einmal das falsche Sata-Kabel erwischt und da war das Sys weg (Ist der erste).

Und der 2te war nen Versuch meinen alten Scanner mit XP64 Treibern zum laufen zu bekommen. Was leider in nem Blaumann endete 

Werds morgen nochmal 2h zocken mal sehn was passiert.

Thx erstmal für die Tipps mal sehn was ich morgen vermelden kann.


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. August 2010)

hört sich immernoch nach Netzteil an. Aber wenn das morgen nichtmehr der Fall sein sollte mit deinem 120er Lüfter. Liegts an der Northbridge.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. August 2010)

Dann zählen die natürlich nicht .

Kannst du bitte noch bei den 124er Stopfehlern (Screenshot von Bluescreenview) den 1. Parameter - Bereich etwas strecken, damit der Parameter (die Zahlen) voll zu sehen ist.


----------



## M59Deathman (24. August 2010)

Da komme nur noch Nullen.

So und nu ab zur Arbeit und nachher wird getestet.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. August 2010)

Und? Schon zum testen gekommen?


----------



## M59Deathman (27. August 2010)

bisher noch nicht der Test wird aber gleich gestartet


----------



## simpel1970 (27. August 2010)

Ok


----------



## M59Deathman (28. August 2010)

So der erste Test ohne Lüfter brachte nen Freeze nach 40min hervor. Danach 1Std mit passierte nichts. Wird gleich nochmal länger getestet.

Mfg Deathman

*EDIT*

So nach 3 Std töten und sterben bin ich der festen Überzeugeugung:

Es lieg an der NB.

Die Frage ist nun warum die Teps so abgehen und warum er dann die Grätsche macht. 48°C nach Neustart sind nicht so extrem.

Jetzt müßte man mal loggen wie es bei zoggen aussieht. Denke ich werd mir nen neues billiges Board holen und das hier einschicken.

Mfg Deathman


----------



## M59Deathman (12. September 2010)

Sch**ße war.

Heute mal wieder ne Runde gezoggt und promt 3 mal Freez. Ich hab keine Idee mehr. Die Temp vom Mobo liegt auf 40°C.

Einer noch ne Idee?

Greetz ein verzweifelter Deathman


----------



## simpel1970 (13. September 2010)

Ist aber immer nur bei BFBC2!?
BFBC2 ist beim RAM etwas zickig, evtl. hilft es die Latenzen der RAM etwas zu erhöhen und/oder die RAM-Frequenz zu senken.

Kannst du bitte noch einmal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory) machen, um zu sehen, wie die RAM aktuell eingestellt sind?


----------



## M59Deathman (13. September 2010)

Bisher ist es mir nur bei BFBC2 passiert.

Die Latenzen sind bei mir durch das OC sogar niedriger als sie sein könnten.

Sie stehen händisch auf 5-5-5-15. Vll. teste ich morgen auch nur mal mit 4GB Ram.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. September 2010)

> Vll. teste ich morgen auch nur mal mit 4GB Ram.


 
Das wäre keine schlechte Idee, um zu sehen, ob die Probleme durch die Vollbestückung verursacht werden.

Sofern es mit 2 Riegeln problemlos läuft, würde ich für die Vollbestückung testweise CL6 Latenzen ausprobieren (oder/und die RAM Frequenz senken) - z.B. 6-6-6-18-52.

Auf jeden Fall macht das Spiel BFBC2 gerne Probleme mit den RAM. Eine Erhöhung der Latenzen und evtl. das Herabsenken der RAM-Frequenz hat schon oft geholfen.


----------



## Mibbi (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mit meinem Computer leider genau das selbe Problem, bei mir kommt auch der STOP 124 fehler beim BFBC2 spielen. (sonst nirgendwo....)

Gibt es bereits eine Fehlerbehebung bzw. ein Rezept den Fehler zu lösen? Hab bereits heute mit Gigabyte telefoniert, leider bis jetzt ohne wirkliche Diagnose.

würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen

lg der Jan


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juli 2011)

Hi Mibbi, herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Eine Patenlösung gibt es bislang nicht. Wenn du aber "Gigabyte" schreibst und bei dir die 0x124er Fehler auch nur bei BFBC2 auftreten, kommt mir als mögliche Fehlerquelle gleich das schöne Gigabyte-Tool "EasyTune6" in den Sinn.
Hast du das installiert? Wenn ja, deinstalliere es und teste, ob die Probleme bleiben.


----------



## Mibbi (22. Juli 2011)

oO  läuft ohne BlueScreen hab grad 2 stunden OHNE ihn gezockt, geil danke!


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juli 2011)

Bitte


----------



## M59Deathman (23. Juli 2011)

Bei mir hat ne Neuinstallation geholfen. Und ich hab nur die Treiber von der Hp genommen keine neueren.


----------



## Aerror (10. September 2011)

Hallo auch den 0x00000124 fehler!...

danke erstmal an die freaks ! wahnsinn...xD

habe im BIOS von Turbo auf Standard, PCExpress auf "16" , mein Mainboard ist auch von Gigabyte...habe jetzt EasyTune6 deinstalliert und hatte den fehler auch nur bei BC2...nach 20 min oder so....hab gerade nen anderen schooter 4 h gezockt ...nichts...also nur bei BC 2!...

werde weiter bereichten....

irgerndwer meinte hier "falsches SATA kabel"....was meint man damit?


----------



## OctoCore (10. September 2011)

Den 124er kennt jeder Übertakter (und seinen Kumpel, den 101) und Undervolter.. 

Klassische Fehlermeldung bei zuviel Takt bzw. zuwenig Vcore für den gegebenen Takt.


----------



## Aerror (10. September 2011)

ja komisch, aber ich habe nie übertaktet..netzeil ist auch stark genug! (750 W, markenteil)

noch zur info: habe woanders gelesen, diesen SATA modus auf IDE zu stellen (also im BIOS), ansonsten läuft es jetze, Spitze u danke nochmals!


----------



## M59Deathman (10. September 2011)

Ich hatte den Mist auch ohne OC bei mir hat einfach ne neue Windows Installation geholfen.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. September 2011)

Aerror schrieb:


> ansonsten läuft es jetze, Spitze u danke nochmals!



Lag es nun an EasyTune?


----------

